# Encender un led con efecto giratorio



## Gusso (Oct 9, 2006)

Necesito desarrollar algun sistema para encender uno o dos leds a partir de una fuerza giratoria y que en principio no use ninguna fuente de alimentacion mas que la misma fuerza. 
Claro, hasta aca la idea. Ahora bien, no se muy bien que tipo de fuerza necesito y no puedo usar un motor para generarla. lo que estoy pensando mas se asemeja a un trompo. 
Solo necesito que el led se encienda mientras gira no mas. 
Sabia que habia algun tipo de trompo de juguete con algo parecido. 
Alguien puede ayudarme?, .


----------



## ingzandokan (Oct 22, 2006)

Puedes usar un electrolitico , interuptor de mercurio, led, todos estos en serie y cuando se aplique alguna fuerza giratoria el interruptor de mercurio cerrara el circuito haciendo encender el led, si no deves usar pilas tendras que incorporar celdas voltaicas para cargar el condensador (fotoceldas),espero te sirva y me avises cuanto sacas en tu proyecto, jeje.por cierto para que escuela es?, hay unas lamparas de mano  que funcionan con este principio al agitarlas cargan una pila recargable interna por cargas electrostaticas, creo que es el principio de faraday, espero te ayude, saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 22, 2006)

Saludos lo que te han pedido es creo  mediante movimiento giratorio encender un led,puedes entonces hacer girar un dinamo pequeño mediante una manivelas,no se si habras visto unos enrrolladores de cintas de VHS antiguos ,una manija para enrrollar estos casstes de video grandes,aqui en los colegios hacen mucho ese proyecto la manivela hace girar los ejes  de los tambores de cassetes alli ponen un pequeño dinamo de bicleta o a veces un motorcito en inversa y al girar rapidamente produce 2 o 3 voltios que encienden el led,creo q eso es lo que te han pedido


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 22, 2006)

En la revista everiday electronic EPE salio un circuito con un motor paso a paso de disquetera antigua pero supongo que uno de impresora te sirve igual.
En cada fase tenia diodos para rectificar la tension y finalmente el tipico condensador de filtro de por ejemplo 1000uF. o mas


----------



## Loktar (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola Gusso.

Puedes poner unos de esos motorsitos de juguete, como dijo Jorge, (los que se encuetran en cualquier autito a baterías) en el eje del aparato giratorio. Conecta los terminales del motor al LED y cuando el aparato gire este se prenderá. Digamos que estás usando el motor como un dínamo. Ten en cuenta que al ser un LED, sólo se va a prender cuando el aparato gire en un sentido determinado, en el otro no.

Saludos.


----------



## eljoseeee (Oct 23, 2006)

si quieres hacer algo ligero puedes coger un disco y una manecilla como si fuese un reloj. si en un punto de la manecilla pones un iman y en el disco fijas una bobina, cuando el iman pase por encima de la bobina deberia generar una pequeña corriente electrica, luego pones un condensador y el led.....
Dependiendo del campo que produzca el iman, la velocidad de giro y la bobina (espiras, nucleo, material....) tendras mas o menos corriente.
Un saludo,


----------

